# HTML page on LAN



## anshul (Sep 19, 2008)

I wish to use  an autorun script whenever someone accesses my PC on LAN via my IP address. I want to open an HTML document which will further direct him to my shared resources.

Where do I keep my autorun file and will it suffice???


----------



## amitava82 (Sep 19, 2008)

Setup IIS or Apache. get Wamp from here


----------



## anshul (Sep 20, 2008)

I dont know how to use Apache and most probably our server wont allow another server under itself. 
What I want is that just like an autorun CD my PC opens up when somebody enters it.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 20, 2008)

^^ Sorry, autorun scripts dont work here. They are only for cd/dvd/flash drives. You need to use a web server.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 20, 2008)

Web servers will run just fine, there are no "under" worries there. Just run any of the above mentioned webservers and put your page under them.


----------



## anshul (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Friends. I'll try that.


----------



## anshul (Oct 10, 2008)

OK now I have installed the wampserver on my PC, now what.....
I mean, how to configure it?
How to use it?
I tried to find tutorials on the net but did not get anything much useful.
Please help!!!!


Here's what I have done.
Copied the website directory into the www directory, and the project appeared on the wampserver homepage. But what I want is that when someone accesses my PC he gets to see my homepage and then is directed from there to other pages???

Also when others access my PC from lan its still the same old explorer window.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 11, 2008)

If they access via explorer it would always be the same files and folders. You can't change that.


----------



## toofan (Oct 11, 2008)

An interesting hope died. Can't it be possible.


----------



## anshul (Oct 11, 2008)

And what about the configuring???
I dont want the wampserver homepage to appear when someone accesses my IP.
I want my homepage there, just like this thinkdigit website.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 11, 2008)

^ Replace the contents of index.php file in the www directory.


----------

